# Nigh Vision Discussion



## jessicanelson0321 (5 mo ago)

How far can you see with an ATN night vision scope?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which model are you looking at ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

And what IR are you using?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

